# استراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( طرق الوصول إلى غذاء آمن ) ...



## جمعة محمد سلامة (27 فبراير 2014)

*استراحة الجمعة : مطوية ( طرق الوصول إلى غذاء آمن ) ...*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*






















المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة



*عناوين التواصل** :*





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة






المدرب / جمعة سلامة






المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------

